

Google News Badges - otherwise
http://news.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1237021

======
michaelcampbell
Where does one find the badges earned? Either I don't have any, or I'm just
too stupid to find them.

------
kbob
Has anyone found a list of the badges available?

~~~
wccrawford
I haven't, and the only badge I've got on my account is the Google one. (And
it isn't even bronze yet, so I don't know why others haven't shown up.)

